# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  DRINK WATER ON EMPTY STOMACH

## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=left]DRINK WATER ON EMPTY STOMACH 



It is popular in Japan today to drink water immediately after waking up every morning. Furthermore, scientific tests have proven  its value. We publish below a description of use of water for our readers. For old and serious diseases as well as modern illnesses the water treatment had been found successful by a Japanese medical society as a 100% cure for the following diseases: 
Headache, body ache, heart system, arthritis, fast heart beat, epilepsy, excess fatness, bronchitis asthma, TB, meningitis, kidney and urine diseases, vomiting, gastritis, diarrhea, piles, diabetes, constipation, all eye diseases, womb, cancer and menstrual disorders, ear nose and throat diseases.





METHOD OF TREATMENT
1. As you wake up in the morning before brushing teeth, drink 4 x 160ml glasses of water
2. Brush and clean the mouth but do not eat or drink anything for 45 minute
3. After 45 minutes you may eat and drink as normal. 
4. After 15 minutes of breakfast, lunch and dinner do not eat or drink anything for 2 hours
5. Those who are old or sick and are unable to drink 4 glasses of water at the beginning may commence by taking little water and gradually increase it to 4 glasses per day. 
6. The above method of treatment will cure diseases of the sick and others can enjoy a healthy life.


The following list gives the number of days of treatment required to cure/control/ reduce main diseases: 

1.     High Blood Pressure (30 days) 

2.     Gastric (10 days) 

3.     Diabetes (30 days) 

4.     Constipation (10 days) 

5.     Cancer (180 days) 

6.     TB (90 days) 

7.     Arthritis patients should follow the above treatment only for 3 days in the 1st week, and from 2nd  week onwards โ€“ daily. 



This treatment method has no side effects, however at the commencement of treatment you may have to urinate a few times.

It is better if we continue this and make this procedure as a routine work in our life. Drink Water and Stay healthy and Active.


This makes sense .. The Chinese and Japanese drink hot tea with their meals ..not cold water. Maybe it is time we adopt their drinking habit while eating!!! Nothing to lose, everything to gain...


For those who like to drink cold water, this article is applicable to you.
It is nice to have a cup of cold drink after a meal.  However, the cold water will solidify the oily stuff that you have just consumed. It will slow down the digestion.

Once this 'sludge' reacts with the acid, it will break down and be absorbed by the intestine faster than the solid food. It will line the intestine. 
Very soon, this will turn into fats and lead to cancer. It is best to drink hot soup or warm water after a meal.


A serious note about heart attacks: 

      Women should know that not every heart attack symptom is going to be the left arm hurting, 

        Be aware of intense pain in the jaw line. 

        You may never have the first chest pain during the course of a heart attack. 

       Nausea and intense sweating are also common symptoms. 

        60% of people who have a heart attack while they are asleep do not wake up. 

        Pain in the jaw can wake you from a sound sleep. Let's be careful and be aware. The more we know, the better chance we could survive...



A cardiologist says if everyone who gets this mail sends it to everyone they know, you can be sure that we'll save at least one life. 


Please be a true friend and send this article to all your friends you care about

 [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

thank u so much Ammar for the new information

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> thank u so much Ammar for the new information


welcome u and Zahra

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks Ammar

i usually drink about 2  or 3 cups of water on when i wake up

----------

